# 76815 &76817?



## RADCODER (Feb 25, 2013)

When an US Fetal Viability is performed via TV can you charge 76815 AND 76817 because the approach was done transvaginally?

Thank you!


----------



## KrisB (Feb 27, 2013)

No, 76815 is a transabdominal exam. In the last paragraph of the Obstetrical guidelines (before the 76801 description) it states "Code 76817 describes a transvaginal obstetric ultrasound performed separately or in addition to one of the transabdominal examinations described above." 76815 is one of the exams listed "above", therefore 76815 is a transabdominal exam and would need to be stated as such in the report.


----------



## RADCODER (Feb 27, 2013)

Maybe one day the CPT book will include the words "Transabdominal approach" for 76815 like they do every other code! 

That's what I thought as well, thanks for your input!


----------

